# rend hommage - prononciation



## Dublabla

*La France rend hommage à ses dix soldats tués lundi en Afghanistan. *

Bonjour!
J'ai envie de vous demander comment prononcer 'rend hommage'
comme ci-dessous.

Lorsqu'on prononce 'rend hommage',, doit-on faire liaison ou pas?
(c'est à dire, lequel est correct? rendtommage? ou rendommage?)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

« La France [_ren*t*ommage_] à ses soldats, nous [_rendon*z*ommage_] à ces soldats ».


----------



## Dublabla

Merci piotre!! 
C'est tellement gentil de votre part :>


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

P.S. et *surtout*, on ne dira pas [_ren*d*ommage_], ce qui correspondrait à la graphie « la France rend *d*ommage » ... ce qui serait dommageable !


----------



## Fred_C

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> « La France [_ren*t*ommage_] à ses soldats, nous [_rendon*z*ommage_] à ces soldats ».


Oui, mais ces liaisons font partie des liaisons facultatives.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Hum ... pas d'accord du tout : si je dois saluer une dame, je lui présenterai [_mé*z*ommage_] _Madame_, et certainement pas [_mè **H*ommages_]. Hommage vient de _homme_, et on dit [_dè*z*ommes_].

Par ailleurs, si je devais me goinfrer, je mangerais _beaucoup *de h*omard_, certes, mais si je dois saluer, je rendrai _beaucoup *d'*hommages_.


----------



## Anne345

mais vous salueriez l'héroisme de nos **h*éros. 

Attention aux généralisations.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Et de noz_héroïnes
Rappelons une fois de plus que les règles, pour les liaisons, n'existent que le temps de les inventer. Quand il y a une exception par mot, ce n'est plus une règle -  c'est de l'entomologie!
Les liaisons sont d'abord une affaire de goût, d'habitude, de milieu, d'âge, etc.
_Il __rend hommage, il rent_hommage_ - faites votre choix...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Vous avez tort, je pense.
Les règles qui concernent les liaisons existent et sont très précises. Il vaut mieux les demander à un non-francophone, car ils sont très forts sur ce sujet.

Quand je dis que "ces liaisons" sont facultatives, je parle de "rend hommage" et "rendons hommage", c'est à dire des liaisons entre le mot "hommage" et un verbe conjugué. Pas entre le mot "hommage" et un adjectif possessif.

Les règles dont j'affirme l'existence sont très claires sur ce sujet.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Les règles dont j'affirme l'existence sont très claires sur ce sujet


 
Je serai enchanté d'en voir ici les références.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour,
> Vous avez tort, je pense.
> [...]
> Les règles dont j'affirme l'existence sont très claires sur ce sujet.


Je n'ai pas nié l'existence de ces règles !
J'ai dit que leur complexité (exceptions, cas particuliers, etc.) les rendaient sans intérêt.
D'ailleurs leur simple complexité démontre qu'elles n'ont pas _créé_ l'usage, mais qu'elle l'ont _décrit_ - et l'usage change avec les régions, les gens et les époques.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> elles n'ont pas _créé_ l'usage, mais elles l'ont _décrit_


 
D'ailleurs, pourquoi dit-on _Saluons nos **hé*ros_ et, parallèlement _Saluons nos_*zé*roïnes_ ?
Parce que _Saluons nos_*zé*ros_ [avec la liaison] serait plus qu'ambigu : l'usage, Monsieur, l'usage !


----------



## Moon Palace

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la page Wiki est très complète sur les règles du 'h aspiré', à la base du dilemme de ce fil. Ce site propose aussi une explication assez claire (autant que faire se peut). 
J'ajouterais quand même que le mot 'hommage' ne figure pas dans la liste des mots avec 'h' aspiré. Alors que 'homard' y figure, lui.
En effet, on dit bien 'le homard', mais on dit 'l'hommage'. 
Pour finir, la réponse de l'Académie française sur la rumeur disant qu'on pouvait  'zapper' la règle du  'h' aspiré est là. (moi qui croyais qu'on s'était débarrassé de cette règle ... Encore raté! )


----------



## Fred_C

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je n'ai pas nié l'existence de ces règles !
> J'ai dit que leur complexité (exceptions, cas particuliers, etc.) les rendaient sans intérêt.
> D'ailleurs leur simple complexité démontre qu'elles n'ont pas _créé_ l'usage, mais qu'elle l'ont _décrit_ - et l'usage change avec les régions, les gens et les époques.



Je ne suis pas un expert sur ces règles, mais je crois que paradoxalement, elles ne sont pas très complexes, et qu'elles n'ont pas vraiment d'exception.

Par exemple, "hommage" se comporte comme n'importe quel mot qui commence par une voyelle (puisqu'il commence par un H muet, et non aspiré).
La liaison est obligatoire avec un déterminant le précédent (article, adjectif possessif), obligatoire avec les adjectifs liants habituels comme "grand", et facultative avec un verbe conjugué.


----------



## Moon Palace

Le problème, c'est que la liaison n'est pas obligatoire: on peut aussi bien dire 'il lui rend hommage' que 'il lui ren-d-hommage'. Au pluriel, c'est encore plus flagrant: on dira plus souvent 'ils lui rendent hommage' sans liaison qu'avec. Pour des raisons d'euphonie 'renden-t-hommage' est dur à l'oreille. D'où la difficulté de gestion des règles. (à mon humble avis).


----------



## Fred_C

Moon Palace said:


> Le problème, c'est que la liaison n'est pas obligatoire: on peut aussi bien dire 'il lui rend hommage' que 'il lui ren-d-hommage'. Au pluriel, c'est encore plus flagrant: on dira plus souvent 'ils lui rendent hommage' sans liaison qu'avec. Pour des raisons d'euphonie 'renden-t-hommage' est dur à l'oreille. D'où la difficulté de gestion des règles. (à mon humble avis).



Au contraire ! 
Quand les choses ne sont pas obligatoires, c'est très facile, on fait comme on veut! (Vous venez de le dire)
Les règles précisent quelles liaisons sont facultatives, lesquelles sont obligatoires, et lesquelles sont interdites. (Il y en a beaucoup)


----------



## Moon Palace

Pour nous francophones, c'est facile, parce que notre oreille saura distinguer ce qui peut se faire de ce qui ne peut pas se faire. Mais je pense à tous les étrangers apprenant notre langue...


----------



## Fred_C

Moon Palace said:


> Pour nous francophones, c'est facile, parce que notre oreille saura distinguer ce qui peut se faire de ce qui ne peut pas se faire. Mais je pense à tous les étrangers apprenant notre langue...



 C'est exactement ce que je dis!
Il existe des règles, que nous francophones ignorons, mais qui sont bien décrites dans les ouvrages adéquats. Il suffit de les apprendre, elles ne sont pas très compliquées.


----------



## Moon Palace

Fred_C said:


> Il existe des règles, que nous francophones ignorons, mais qui sont bien décrites dans les ouvrages adéquats. Il suffit de les apprendre, elles ne sont pas très compliquées.


Tout dépend de ce que l'on considère 'compliqué': quand je vois la liste des mots prenant un 'h' aspiré, je me dis que si pour chaque lettre de l'alphabet il faut apprendre autant de mots, autant apprendre le dictionnaire par coeur...


----------



## Fred_C

Moon Palace said:


> Tout dépend de ce que l'on considère 'compliqué': quand je vois la liste des mots prenant un 'h' aspiré, je me dis que si pour chaque lettre de l'alphabet il faut apprendre autant de mots, autant apprendre le dictionnaire par coeur...



Ah, mais si vous n'avez pas envie d'apprendre le dictionnaire....
N'apprenez pas de langues étrangères !


----------

